# Salmon recipe?



## banderson7474 (Aug 18, 2018)

Anyone got a good rub/marinade they will share?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2018)

We just coat the salmon with EVOO & dust it with Cajun seasoning, I use Tone's.
Here is how we do it.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/went-salmon-fishing-at-sams.103915/
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2018)

Here is how we do it.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/went-salmon-fishing-at-sams.103915/
Al


----------



## jpayer (Aug 18, 2018)

banderson7474 said:


> Anyone got a good rub/marinade they will share?



I usually hot smoke my salmon filets. This is a sweeter marinade but we love it. Measurements are eyeballed.

Loads of brown sugar
Juice of 1 lemon
Zest of 1 lemon
Fresh diced dill
Soy sauce

I like to add the lemon juice to the brown sugar first and mix and then the soy so it doesnt get too runny. Your looking for a thicker slurry since it will become a little more runny as it rests. Add rest of the ingredients. Paint it on and place some sliced rounds of lemon on top. 

I smoke it at about 300 for 45 min or so on cedar planks that have been soaking for a half hour or so till it has carmalized and becomes perfectly flakey. 

We always whip up a sour cream and Lowry’s garlic salt mixture and spread it on a baguette that was cut into rounds and toasted with olive oil. Top the baguette with the sauce and the flaked off salmon. Delish!

Jason


----------



## jpayer (Aug 18, 2018)

Here ate some photos taken during our family cook off earlier this summer. Seafood theme. I took the gold lol! Now I have to host next years...


----------

